

Ask HN: What tool do you use to manage your app's assets/images? - ndemoor

An app, whether a SaaS or mobile app, needs many images of different sizes for all different platforms: 
- the iOS App and Google Play stores (icons in sizes X&#x2F;X&#x27;&#x2F;X&#x27;&#x27;&#x2F;..., screenshots, ...)
- your app&#x27;s Facebook page (icon in size Y, cover, ...)
- its Twitter account (icon in size Z, cover)
- ad campaigns
- ...<p>What tool(s) do you use to manage (upload&#x2F;resize&#x2F;edit&#x2F;version) them?
======
canterburry
This is exactly what we designed Pixtulate for
([http://www.pixtulate.com](http://www.pixtulate.com)). Hit me up if you have
any questions.

